# lid latch



## lletraferida

Bună, tuturor

Am următorul text, care face parte dintr-un Contract pentru o subvenție (ceva legat de consolidarea unui drum), redactat inițial în română, tradus în engleză și care acum trebuie tradus înapoi în română. 

Completion of  works  phase: The main activities of the Consultant in this phase: preparing acceptance of the Lid latch out the work. 

La partea subliniată nu am nici cea mai vagă idee ce vrea să zică. 
Mulțumesc anticipat.


----------



## farscape

Bună,

Nu-i găsesc nici un sens textului subliniat , nu ai acces la textul original în româna (probabil că nu)? Am câteva sugestii, poate că ajută...

1/ "lid" ca acronim legat de proiecte și drumuri:
- Low Impact Development
- Local Improvement District

2/ textul prelucrat:
- preparing the acceptance of the LID
- hash out the work... (plan?)

3/ latch-out (mai rar întâlnit): a bloca/încuia/imobiliza

4/ pleacă într-o vacanță 

Later,

.


----------



## lletraferida

Mulțumesc ...


----------



## hersko1

In constructii, se foloseste curent ideea de "primire" (adica de acceptare) a lucrarilor terminate.
Constructorii si beneficiarii se intrunesc intr-o comisie : constructorul preda lucrarea, iar beneficiarul o accepta.
Daca documentul a fost tradus automat, am putea intelege : A pregati acceptarea incheierii lucrarilor. (in care traducatorul automat a confundat inchidere de lucrari cu inchidere de valiza (vezi lid latch aici http://www.woodworkingparts.com/box-lid-latch-catch-with-keyed-lock-nickel-hidden-hole/ ))


----------



## lletraferida

Mulțumesc frumos amândurora


----------

